# Testosterone question



## ionutzini (Aug 28, 2015)

I didn't know where to post this, so hopefully this is okay. I am 31 years old 6'3", I weigh 205lbs and I started lifting 3 years ago. What I just noticed is that my testosterone levels have dropped significantly, compared to when I started. I know that because my libido is low and I feel like I don't have a lot of energy. The problem is that, before I started, even though I used to eat ****ty and wasn't training , I would wake up almost every morning with a hard on. Now, I dropped 15 pounds (from 220 to 205), I exercise at least 4 times a week and eat clean, I sleep for atleast 7 hours every night, but my testosterone levels are low (475 according to the lab tests). I did notice though that if I go on vacation for a week or two, don't work out, eat whatever I want to and don't take any supplements, my testosterone levels go back up. I am curious if that happened to anyone else and what the solution is. I'm thinking it might be a combination of supplements that might have a negative effect on my body. Any opinions would be appreciated
My macros are:
-300g protein
-400g carbs
-100g fats
Here's a list of the supplements I'm currently taking, on a bulk:
-ON Whey Protein
-ON Serious Mass
-NO Explode Pre Workout
-Multivitamins (Vitamin Code)
-ON Fish Oils
-ON Glutamine
-EFX Kre-Alkalyn (Creatine)
-Boron (structural support)


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

I would try working out 3 days a week and no suppliments for awhile. You could be gluten sensive and your on glutamine. Then after a few weeks go get the bloodwork again.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 28, 2015)

ionutzini said:


> I did notice though that if I go on vacation for a week or two, don't work out, eat whatever I want to and don't take any supplements, *my testosterone levels go back up.*



How did you verify this?

Testosterone levels fluctuate depending on time of day anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2015)

ionutzini said:


> I didn't know where to post this, so hopefully this is okay. I am 31 years old 6'3", I weigh 205lbs and I started lifting 3 years ago. What I just noticed is that my testosterone levels have dropped significantly, compared to when I started. I know that because my libido is low and I feel like I don't have a lot of energy. The problem is that, before I started, even though I used to eat ****ty and wasn't training , I would wake up almost every morning with a hard on. Now, I dropped 15 pounds (from 220 to 205), I exercise at least 4 times a week and eat clean, I sleep for atleast 7 hours every night, but my testosterone levels are low (475 according to the lab tests). I did notice though that if I go on vacation for a week or two, don't work out, eat whatever I want to and don't take any supplements, my testosterone levels go back up. I am curious if that happened to anyone else and what the solution is. I'm thinking it might be a combination of supplements that might have a negative effect on my body. Any opinions would be appreciated
> My macros are:
> -300g protein
> -400g carbs
> ...


You stated some things as if they are facts in evidence but didn't give us the details.

Such as test was higher before working out and now it's lower. And then it's higher when you take a break.  That requires blood work to be sure of.

You describe symptoms of low test but don't meet the criteria for trt.

It could very possibly be some other factor in your life that you haven't considered. 

Additional blood work would be needed. At a minimum
Total test 
Free test
Estradiol
FSH 
LH
Full thyroid panel not just TSH.

It may require several of these tests. Ideally you would want one when you feel like crap and one when you feel well. 

Physiological test levels don't bounce around rapidly from week to week. It comes in a wave during a single day, but overall is steady unless you are supplementing with exogenous testosterone.

Have you used any prohormones or aas in the past?


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 28, 2015)

Go see a doctor. 
They should do a whole battery of test and if something is abnormal help you with it. 
That's the way I would go until you get a stronger understanding of things. 
You can still research and learn while being seen by a physician.


----------



## ionutzini (Aug 28, 2015)

.............


----------



## ionutzini (Aug 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You stated some things as if they are facts in evidence but didn't give us the details.
> 
> Such as test was higher before working out and now it's lower. And then it's higher when you take a break.  That requires blood work to be sure of.
> 
> ...



You are right. I didn't do a testosterone test before I started feeling bad. That was actually what made me take the test in the first place. I said my testosterone levels go up because I notice a certain change in the way I feel and in my libido. I will do the other tests you have suggested. 
To answer your question, no, I have never used prohormones or aas in the past. I would like to try and get my natural testosterone levels as high as possible and work with that for the next 5-10 years, before trying aas.
P.S: My free test was "15", but I didn't specify that because, from what I understand, they don't actually measure it; they use an algorithm to calculate it, so I don't know how accurate that is


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2015)

ionutzini said:


> You are right. I didn't do a testosterone test before I started feeling bad. That was actually what made me take the test in the first place. I said my testosterone levels go up because I notice a certain change in the way I feel and in my libido. I will do the other tests you have suggested.
> To answer your question, no, I have never used prohormones or aas in the past. I would like to try and get my natural testosterone levels as high as possible and work with that for the next 5-10 years, before trying aas.
> P.S: My free test was "15", but I didn't specify that because, from what I understand, they don't actually measure it; they use an algorithm to calculate it, so I don't know how accurate that is


Well after you get the blood work if you are still unhappy you might try some clomid. More on that when and if its time.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2015)

x2x on the clomid.


----------



## ionutzini (Sep 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well after you get the blood work if you are still unhappy you might try some clomid. More on that when and if its time.



I have done the blood tests that you have suggested. The results are:

-Testosterone total   -   509     ng/dL    (348-1197)
-Testosterone  free  -     15     pg/mL   (8.7-25.1)
-Estradiol               -     24.3  pg/mL    (8.0-35.0)
-FSH                     -       2.6  mIU/mL  (1.5-12.4)
-LH                       -       3.3  mIU/mL  (1.7-8.6)
-TSH                     -       2.290 uIU/mL (0.450-4.500)
-T4                       -       8.6     ug/dL   (4.5-12.0)
-T3 Uptake            -       37 %             (24-39)
-Free Thyroxine index -    3.2               (1.2-4.9) 

Any suggestions, based on these results?


----------



## thqmas (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm no Doctor, But from my experience, your blood work seems just fine and I don't see why you would have libido issues. Zeigler suggested that you train less, this is a good advise. 

Maybe you are just over-training and your body is just pumping so much blood to the muscles that it makes you hard to have a hard on? But this is more bro science than anything. 

My bet is that this is psychosomatic (Which PillarofBalance already suggested above when saying "It could very possibly be some other factor in your life that you haven't considered...").

Listen, I had no problems with libido while I was with almost non existent test in my body (I'm 4 years older than you BTW).

If you need some tips and tricks to up your mental state (or whatever is the way you Americans say it), or someone to talk to more privately on this issue, you can PM me any time bro.

For now, I really think that the first step is to relax and let go, don't convince yourself you can't get a hard on, you will never get one with thought like this in your system.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds like^^the poster above might be able to help you out with your erection issues . That's what friends are for.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2015)

Could be your preworkout. Some guys get erection problems from that shit. Try not.taking it for a while and see if that helps.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 23, 2015)

Cabo said:


> Sounds like^^the poster above might be able to help you out with your erection issues . That's what friends are for.



lol. funny.


----------



## philipj (Oct 22, 2015)

When I read up on Prostrate Cancer I decided I was not interested.  I still take Prostrate Formula and other male supps, and they work.  Also I do take a variety of vitamins, and tomorrow will start a T supp I just got from a MLM I started with a couple of months ago.  Note:  the VA says I have the lowest(good) prostrate reading in the system. Take good stuff, and keep with it.


----------

